# Nine year old Granddaughter carries on family tradition



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

We all have our own stories,

As Jerry Bullock wrote:
"Africa will always throw her arms wide open for you, If you can only get back there, It will be as if you never left. Whether it takes years or decades, when you return, time will melt, and it will seem as if your absence was only for a day....."

On are last safari in (July 2016)
My Nine year old Granddaughter went 5 shots, four animals in July of this year, all between 125 and 225 yrds. Sable, (39 inch) Kudu, (48 inch) (missed the first shot at the springbok), Gold Springbok Ram, and Silver Impala Ram with a borrowed Sako 308
This was her first safari as a shooter. Wife Roan, and Nyala 1 shot each, (11th African safari as a shooter 4 of the big 5), My youngest daughter Gemsbok, Duiker ( Her 10th safari 2 of the big 5) and yes most of the trips have been for Dangerous game, Also the old man Checked a few off of his list.

Thanks again Jakkie, John, Jr, and Hermon and a special thanks to my Nine year olds assistant guide who was also Nine. Will, (Willie) This is the place for Family's to hunt......


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had always heard that Africa would spoil a person when it comes to hunting and how you are treated in the camps, then I went on my first safari last year and found out that it is all true. 

Congratulations to your granddaughter. You have now spoiled her for life and she will be after you to take her back time and time again. But we could use some photos of the smiles.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

*Finally the photos of 9 year old rileys safari*

Finally, the photos of 9 year old riley's first Safari as a shooter, (she has been on 2 lion hunts, and a plains game safari before)

She is already planning her next trip........


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Africa is a bit beyond my means.

I always stay closer to home.

Glad you had a great hunt over there.


----------

